
Bitbucket deleting Mercurial repos June 1 - dd82
Saw Graham Dumpleton&#x27;s twitter  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GrahamDumpleton&#x2F;status&#x2F;1251815399848439810<p>and I had no idea this was a thing: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;sunsetting-mercurial-support-in-bitbucket<p>&gt;After much consideration, we&#x27;ve decided to remove Mercurial support from Bitbucket Cloud and its API. <i></i>Mercurial features and repositories will be officially removed from Bitbucket and its API on June 1, 2020.<i></i><p>Unlike with code.google.com&#x27;s shutdown and transition to long term archive, there&#x27;s no archiving happening on the part of Bitbucket.  Once June 1 hits, all repos are gone unless the project maintainers have migrated somewhere else.<p>Makes me wonder how many Python libs and projects will be affected?  Passlib at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;passlib&#x2F; is one such lib.  How many others are there?
======
_bxg1
Bitbucket is trash.

I recently lost access to all of my repositories because when I tried to sign
in, it corralled me to create a new "Bitbucket Cloud" account instead of
letting me use my regular one. Except it didn't "upgrade" my account, it
created a totally new one with the same email address. So now there's no email
address associated with my original one.

~~~
x86_64Ubuntu
Yikes!

------
WayToDoor
Wow, thanks for the info. It's a shame they don't provide a read only mirror
or a big archive of all the repos. Even today, on 2020,I still stumble upon
some Google code repositories that I'm Glas are kept archived.

~~~
ris
Agreed, I think straight deletion is pretty irresponsible, but it was possible
to see this kind of thing on the horizon since the sale to Atlassian. It's
good to know how seriously they take the custodianship of potentially
extremely important resources.

------
totetsu
Maybe help out with archiveteam.org
[https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Bitbucket](https://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Bitbucket)

------
mcherm
I have moved to helixteamhub.cloud . Anyone else who still prefers mercurial
to git have a preference for hosting?

------
ldoguin
Heptapod has forked Gitlab to use mercurial instead of git
[https://about.heptapod.host](https://about.heptapod.host)

